# Copra Melasse



## MegaAal (26. Dezember 2003)

Weiß jemand wofür Copra Melasse gut ist ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi MegaAal!
Ich kenne Melasse zum Boilieteig süßen!
Gab es mal von Mosella!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi  MegaAal 

Hab es gefunden,wie gesagt ich nehme es um Boilieteig zu süßen!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

das Zeug gibt's nicht nur flüssig, wie auf Knurris Bild, sondern auch in "Festform". Soweit ich weiss, sind das Zuckerrübenschnitzels...
Das flüssige Zeugs (Konzentrat??) kann man prima auch für Grundfutter (z.B. beim Feedern) verwenden - oder eben die Schnippels direkt als ein Feststoffbestandteil.


----------



## muddyliz (26. Dezember 2003)

Zum Süßen von Futter. Ist aber eher was für den Sommer.
Wenn du Rezepte für Futtermischungen suchst oder dich über die Eigenschaften von Futterbestandteilen informieren willst, schau mal auf meiner HP nach
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## stifi (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich benutze Melasse sehr oft in Pulverform. Es ist süß  und hauptsächlich für Brassen gedacht.. Am besten mengts Du so 30% ins Futter mit rein. Es macht das Futter auch dunkel, was ja oft erwünscht ist. Kommt drauf an in welchem Gewässer Du fischst.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## The_Duke (26. Dezember 2003)

@Knurri
Ich hab die teure CopraMelasse durch den Zuckerrübensirup von Grafschafter ersetzt (siehe http://www.grafschafter.de/index_golds.htm)
Bekommt ihr fast überall zu kaufen, kostet pro 500g so um die 1,30 Euronen und ist sehr lange haltbar!
Ich vermenge die zähflüssige Masse mit den Eiern die ich zugebe (Handmixer), weil sie sich dann in dem Boilieteig besser verteilt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi The_Duke
Den Zuckerrübensirup von Grafschafter mache ich mir gerne aufs Brötchen.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## angeltreff (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe es mal zum "Friedfischangeln" verschoben, denn dazu nutzt man es.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2003)

Zum Abdunkeln und Süßen des Futters. Ist ein recht lockeres Mehl. Das Futter wird also nicht sonderlich klumpig, wenn man Coprah Melasse reingemischt hat. 
Geeeignet für eine Schleienmischung. Für Brassen würde ich es nur bedingt verwenden. Im Sommer kommt der süße Geschmack bei den Grätenkönigen zwar gut an, aber nicht die dunkle Farbe.


----------



## stifi (27. Dezember 2003)

Das die dunkle Farbe im Sommer nicht ankommt, stimmt nicht. Ich fische in der Lahn und da ist es sehr wichtig das das Futter dunkel ist. Natürlich habe ich auch schon mit hellem gefischt und auch Fische gefangen aber, bei dunklem Futter hatte ich immer mehr Klodeckel im Netz.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MegaAal (27. Dezember 2003)

@ angeltreff
Danke das du es verschoben hast, ich wusste nicht zu was das am besten passt.


----------



## leng (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo MegaAal!

Copra Melasse ist hervorragend zum süßen von Futter geignet.
Ich benutze die flüssige Form (von Sensas) du must nur beim anmischen des Futters aufpassen das sich das Zeug gut verteilt,
am besten erst mit dem Wasser für das Futter verrühren und dann das ganze mit dem Futter vermengen.
Mit der festen form habe ich nicht soviel Erfahrung da must du aber aufpassen das die Melasse frisch ist.
Mit der dunkelen Farbe habe ich noch keine schlechte Erfarung gemacht würde aber darauf achten ob das gewässer einen hellen oder dunkelen Grund hat.
Die Melasse würde ich aber nicht im Winter und Frühjahr benutzen.


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Stifti: Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Ich kann dir sogar Gewässer zeigen an denen du selbst jetzt im Winter mit hellen Futter viel besser fangen wirst als mit einer dunklen Mischung. Da du sagts, dass du in der Lahn angelst muss ich daraus schließen, dass du an anderen Gewässer mit Friedfischen nicht so viele Erfahrung gesammelt hats. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und soll auch keine Unterstellung sein, wenns falsch ist dann berichtige mich. Ich angle jedes Jahr an mindestens 50 verschiedenen Gewässern und von daher habe ich gewisse Dinge in Sachen Futter herausgefunden die sich sicherlich dann schon verallgemeinern lassen. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. An der Saale, wo ich recht oft angle, da sie nicht weit weg ist, würde im Sommer keiner auf die Idee kommen Coprah Melasse ins Futter zu mischen. Wenn man ordentliche Brassen um die 50 cm fangen will, dann muss ein helles Futter her. Dieser schreckt Kleinfische automatisch auch ein wenig ab, weil sie nicht gerne über den hellen Grund schwimmen, da sie dort leicht von Raubfischen und Kormoranen entdeckt werden können. Die großen Brassen und natürlich auch Karpfen müssen sich vor diesen Feinden aber kaum noch fürchten.


----------



## stifi (28. Dezember 2003)

@ veit

Ich angele nicht nur in der Lahn. So meinte ich das nicht. Seht oft sitze ich noch am Rhein und ärgere die Barben und da kommt bei mir auch kein Copra Melasse rein. Aus dem einfachen Grund, der Gewässergrund ist dort heller als in der Lahn. Zweitens, ist die Melasse ja eher was für Brassen und die fängt man ja kaum noch im Rhein, zumindest bei uns. Das die großen Brassen keine Angst mehr zu haben brauchen von Raubfischen gefressen zu werden, ist natürlich richtig. Trotzdem, bevorzuge ich immer ein dunkleres Futter (Lahn) weil es mir nicht darum geht 50 cm Brassen zu fangen sondern, viele. Es sind aber immer einge so um die 1,5-2,0 kg dabei. Außerdem, ist es schon immer eine Wissenschaft für sich mit dem Futter mischen. Zum Schluß zählt nur der Erfolg.

Schönen Sonntag

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Stifti: Das Vertrauen ins Futter ist am wichtigsten. Davon abgesehen, zweifle ich gewiss auch nicht an, dass du mit deinem dunklen Futter in der Lahn erfolgreicher bist als mit hellem Futter. Wie schon gesagt kommt es eben sehr auf das Gewässern an.

Ich wünsche dir auch eine schönen Rest vom Sonntag!


----------



## atze1 (6. Januar 2004)

Coprahmelasse ist kein Rübensaft oder dergleichen wie bereits erwähnt !!!!! sondern Kokosmehl mit flüssigem Zucker gebunden(ähnlich wie gebrannte Mandeln gemacht werden)daher auch der herb süsse Geruch, hohe Kleb und Süßkraft, es ist hervorragend für Brassenfutter geeignet der Anteil sollte 15% nicht übersteigen(rechnet es mal um in Gramm)natürlich hat so jeder seine Erfahrungen mit dem Futter,richtig ist auch das es dies auch flüssig gibt allerdings finde ich haut es Geschmacklich und auch im Aroma nicht so hin wie in Pulverform(ja ich koste auch ab und zu)zur Saale wäre noch zu sagen das dieser Fluss ziemlich viele Gewässertypen abdeckt(von kiesig bis schlammig von harte Strömung bis fast stehend ,breite Abschnitte,schmale Abschnitte,Kanalähnliche Abschnitte u.s.w)also auch unterschiedliche Futterfarben zum Einsatz kommen meine Trendfarbe ist Rot oder Braun ansonsten gelb bis orange kommt durch Erdbeerlockstoff oder Brasemlockstoff ,Wie gesagt eine gemeinsame Definition kann man nie erreichen oder herausplautzen!!!!


----------

